# Online Payments question



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm an English teacher who came to Spain after 6 years in Moscow and most of my lessons are by Skype with my former Russian students. Sooner or later I will get around to learning Spanish and when I have transport I'll be able to find Spanish students but for now this is what I do.

All of them pay me for lessons by Paypal, and it works really well, there are no problems with it. I transfer the Paypal money over into my bank account.

Last week I was contacted by a new student in Serbia ( good for me, as Serbian and Russian are very similar and he understands my Russian).

But he says that he can't pay by Paypal as Serbia doesn't appear on the "list of countries" in Paypal.

It's expensive for him to pay by bank transfer as the fees are high, but he says that he had online guitar lessons and paid by credit (visa) card no problem.

Can anyone suggest a way for him to pay me other than Paypal?

If so, I can just add this option on my website for students who live in countries not covered by Paypal.

Thank you..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There are some alternatives here:
17 paypal alternatives for easier e-commerce. - Webdistortion


----------



## Joe Kilroy (Feb 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> There are some alternatives here:
> 17 paypal alternatives for easier e-commerce. - Webdistortion


Great link, thank you.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

There is also clickbank - allows credit cards and paypay payments. I am using them.


----------



## casaloco (Mar 30, 2011)

Alert pay is a good one


----------

